
Apple continues to harass tiny Norvegian repair shop - mrzool
https://tidbits.com/2019/06/10/apple-continues-to-harass-tiny-norwegian-repair-shop/
======
officialchicken
Louis Rossmann testified in this case as an expert witness a few days ago. You
can watch his testimony[0] in this case on his youtube channel.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyo4XbmK1_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyo4XbmK1_Q)

------
SpikeDad
Harass is a loaded term that doesn't deserve the context here. Although
TidBits didn't write this article they should know better. The article was not
a fair handed examination of the issue (and specifically Norwegian to boot).

Apple certainly has the right to defend it's own position (whether you think
that position is fair or not). That's not harassment by any stretch of the
imagination.

And they're doing nothing to the repair shop - they're just appealing the case
to a higher Norwegian court which is their right. That in no way is
harassment.

~~~
dba7dba
>> And they're doing nothing to the repair shop - they're just appealing the
case to a higher Norwegian court which is their right. That in no way is
harassment.

If harass is not the right term here, what would you call it? Legal maneuvers?
Business maneuvers?

I bet Mr. Tim Cook has not said more than a few sentences regarding this case.
Maybe none at all. And the lawyers are making their few hundred dollars an
hour happily while sending off reams of paper with legalese printed on them.

And on the flip side is a small mom and pop shop running a small business.
Repairing electronic gadgets. Do you know how much good such electronic repair
shops do for our environment?

~~~
rasz
>I bet Mr. Tim Cook has not said more than a few sentences regarding this
case.

Tim Cook to Investors: People Bought Fewer New iPhones Because They Repaired
Their Old Ones

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmd9a5/tim-cook-to-
invest...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmd9a5/tim-cook-to-investors-
people-bought-fewer-new-iphones-because-they-repaired-their-old-ones)

